# 23 straight trips no tip, think I can make it to 50?



## LyftKing$$ (Sep 14, 2017)

Place your bets.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

No way...even cheap ass college kids will drop a $1 tip on the rare occasion.


----------



## LyftKing$$ (Sep 14, 2017)

I’m excited to find out. Uber pax are stupid cheap.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Wait....is this including Pool rides?

We don't have Pool here (yet) but from all the horror stories I have heard, they sound like delightful people.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

LyftKing$$ said:


> Place your bets.


Depends how soon uber decides to throw you a bone and not steal one of your tips for once.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm betting number #49...

At least thats how it works for me...

Kind of like finding that lost item...

In the LAST place you look...8>)

Rakos









PS. I hope you like the baby pic...8>)


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

I got #42.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Geez,

Why are you so prejudice? Only straight trips? How do you know which ones are gay? When do you cancel the trip? When you arrive? Or can you tell just by the name?


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Wow 23 is a heck of a big streak. I think mine was 11 rides without a tip.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

gonna end soon...I think my PR was 21...just law of averages will get you a tip before 50


----------



## BSki (Aug 3, 2017)

Makes a bold statement on how you treat your pax. Sit there and say nothing, do nothing but get them safely to their destination and you will be paid for what you did.

Tips are for going above and beyond standard service.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

LyftKing$$ said:


> Place your bets.


'Effin pax's! Hope not!


----------



## LyftKing$$ (Sep 14, 2017)

BSki said:


> Makes a bold statement on how you treat your pax. Sit there and say nothing, do nothing but get them safely to their destination and you will be paid for what you did.
> 
> Tips are for going above and beyond standard service.


No.

This is Uber specific.

On Lyft I am tipped 75% of the time.


----------



## LyftKing$$ (Sep 14, 2017)

Streak broken. Someone retroactively tipped from 10 rides ago.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

HAHA....figures...


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

When i first started driving about 20 months ago in LV, i went 22 Uber rides in a row no tip. Next morning, first two pax, $5 tip from each. Another driver from CO and i were sharing stories on this topic...he told me one driver in Denver got one tip in 400+ rides. I get 3x the tips on Lyft.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

BSki said:


> Makes a bold statement on how you treat your pax. Sit there and say nothing, do nothing but get them safely to their destination and you will be paid for what you did.
> 
> Tips are for going above and beyond standard service.


Untrue - if that was the case, most drivers would receive tips on every ride.

People usually know if they're going to tip their drivers before they even get in the car. Pax are either cheap or not, and unfortunately most are cheap.

The service we provide often has no correlation to whether we're tipped. No connection whatsoever between the two.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Julescase said:


> Untrue - if that was the case, most drivers would receive tips on every ride.
> 
> People usually know if they're going to tip their drivers before they even get in the car. Pax are either cheap or not, and unfortunately most are cheap.
> 
> The service we provide often has no correlation to whether we're tipped. No connection whatsoever between the two.


*

The service we provide often has no correlation to whether we're tipped. No connection whatsoever between the two.
*
The problem I have with this...

Is that by providing a service...

That is hands down over and above...

I tend to get better tips...

Just yesterday picked up three women...

Visiting here and on a $25.00 trip...

Got $13.00 tip for giving excellent service...8>)

Sometimes you have to work it...

Butt...then again isn't that *SERVICE*...

Rakos


----------

